# VIPO Officers Shot In The Line Of Duty Training



## Calib (Jul 12, 2019)

WHAT: Shared stories from 2 retired Massachusetts Police Officers shot in the line of duty, followed by information for officers on how to deal with, "the aftermath."
Certificates for attending the training are awarded at the end of the day. Open to all law enforcement. 300 spots available. Open until filled.
WHERE: Wareham High School Auditorium, Viking Drive, Wareham, Massachusetts 02571 0830-1630 (With Lunch Break)

MUST REGISTER TO ATTEND. OPEN PDF AND SUBMIT SIGN UP SHEET TO [email protected].

For any questions or concerns, please contact [email protected] 
Wareham Police 508-295-1212


----------

